# 110V-220VAC stc1000



## hellbent (18/11/13)

just a quick question... I am waiting on a stc1000 to arrive from Sydney and I have just noticed when looking at the item online again that it's a 110V-220VAC system, I'm now wondering, and have doubts, if that will run safely off the 240v power system in my home? or perhaps do I need a transformer of some sort? or is it just not advisable to use it??
Al


----------



## Nibbo (18/11/13)

It should say somewhere it has a 10% tolerance which allows it to be run on 240v. 220v + 10% = 242v
It should be fine.


----------



## losp (18/11/13)

Nibbo said:


> It should say somewhere it has a 10% tolerance which allows it to be run on 240v. 220v + 10% = 242v
> It should be fine.


Doesn't leave much room for fluctuations...I measured the power from the wall at around 250 the other day.
http://www.applianceretailer.com.au/2012/12/OBRRWBXJXZ/#.UolJoNKnrXo


----------



## Glot (18/11/13)

Most imported electronic equipment in that voltage range is designed for 220 volts nominal. Australia has moved to the international standard of 230 volts but all they did was adjust the tolerances allowable so as not to have to lower the existing voltages. It is not uncommon to go up to a no load voltage of 254 volts. Puts stress on the consumers equipment but nothing you can do about it legally. If you live in an area where Grid Tied solar PV is common, then your voltages will also be up. It's all to do with our out of date distribution system.


----------



## pcmfisher (18/11/13)

That's strange.
I reckon they are either 110v or 220v.


----------



## Beerisyummy (18/11/13)

Totally agree with the above comment. (Wish the quote function was working with the WE upgrade!).

I was rained off today and have just finished making a new controller for my keg fridge. It's a 220vac unit only.
Maybe it's fine to run on both if the on board electronics and relays can handle both? I don't see a problem with most of the relays I've seen used, but the electronics could be another story. You really need a sparky to answer that one.

If you don't get it, don't **** around with it! The Keg King units are available for a little less than you can assemble them yourself. Pretty sure the site sponsors also have units available pre wired.


----------



## nu_brew (18/11/13)

I ordered one from China on eBay a while back then panicked because I realised it was 110 OR 220. They guy said don't worry unless you ask specifically they always send the right one for your country. The sellers know which ones to send to Australia.


----------



## hellbent (18/11/13)

_The sellers know which ones to send to Australia._



Glot said:


> Most imported electronic equipment in that voltage range is designed for 220 volts nominal. Australia has moved to the international standard of 230 volts but all they did was adjust the tolerances allowable so as not to have to lower the existing voltages. It is not uncommon to go up to a no load voltage of 254 volts. Puts stress on the consumers equipment but nothing you can do about it legally. If you live in an area where Grid Tied solar PV is common, then your voltages will also be up. It's all to do with our out of date distribution system.


So just as an opinion only would it be safe to use in the shed?.... I have circuit breakers through the switchboard
and already have a fridgemate connected which I was going to replace.

edit: punctuation


----------

